# Neuspeed Power Module available for 174 hp 2.0TSI "Budack" motor on 2018+ Beetles



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

https://neuspeed.com/collections/vo...i-174hp/products/neuspeed-power-module-641015



> Two-position switch:
> 
> +5 PSI Increase
> +7 PSI Increase
> ...


I've used one of these on my 2014 1.8tsi Jetta, and my wife's former 2017 1.8tsi Beetle when running the 1st setting on 93 octane fuel. It's a nice little bump in power under full throttle (no changes at partial throttle), but comes up short on power compared to a full tune or a nicely dialed in JB4 unit. The benefit is that it is relatively quick and easy to install and remove and does not reflash the ECU in order to avoid any potential powertrain warranty issues or TD1 flags.

For a new price of $360-$400 (see link), and a used price in the $200-$250 range (search _Neuspeed and 64.10.15_, since it's the same on used on the GTI, it can often be found on those classifieds), it's a cheap way to get a little more punch, and you can sell it when you're done with it (getting rid of car, going to a full tune, etc...).


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Dan00Hawk said:


> { deleted stuff }
> 
> 
> (Evaluation: ) It's a nice little bump in power under full throttle (no changes at partial throttle) ... ​




.
.








​.
.

So, to be clear: someone who a)has a light foot on the throttle, and
b)tends to avoid stomping his foot through the floorboards​ is going to experience little (if no) new *zoom!* with this product, right?

Thanks for the suggestion and evaluation.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.
.
... bump .......... ......
.
.
​


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

Just found a used one from a forum member with a Golf R (same part # works on 2018+ 2.0 turbo Beetle motor), and the wife will commit to using premium fuel from now on. Once it's installed and set up, I'll report back with driving impressions.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Finally got around to installing one that the Mrs gifted me last year. Installed it in my 2019 SEL Convertible. Much peppier now. Can definitely see and feel the difference, especially in Sport mode.
Been running on Premium or Super/92 Octane fuel for the past year+.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

lacr2000 said:


> Finally got around to installing one that the Mrs gifted me last year. Installed it in my 2019 SEL Convertible. Much peppier now. Can definitely see and feel the difference, especially in Sport mode.
> Been running on Premium or Super/92 Octane fuel for the past year+.


Did you install the boost sensor in the charge pipe by going through the bottom (removing skid plate) or from up top (removing airbox assembly)? The one under the engine cover is easy enough, but I'm questioning what the best method is for that lower sensor.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Did you install the boost sensor in the charge pipe by going through the bottom (removing skid plate) or from up top (removing airbox assembly)? The one under the engine cover is easy enough, but I'm questioning what the best method is for that lower sensor.


I saw a YouTube video that depicted that part of the installation from below. I tried it but was a PITA. Decided to disconnect the plastic air intake at the air box and was able to get my hands in from the top. Long story, short, I was able to do the complete installation from the top. It definitely wasn't the fifteen minutes job the video made it out to be. At least not after jacking up the car, setting it on jack stands, removing the metal skid plate, and trying to get my hands above the charge pipe.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

lacr2000 said:


> I saw a YouTube video that depicted that part of the installation from below. I tried it but was a PITA. Decided to disconnect the plastic air intake at the air box and was able to get my hands in from the top. Long story, short, I was able to do the complete installation from the top. It definitely wasn't the fifteen minutes job the video made it out to be. At least not after jacking up the car, setting it on jack stands, removing the metal skid plate, and trying to get my hands above the charge pipe.


Thanks for the tips! I've installed a couple on other VWs, and it's never been easy to reach the lower sensor. I'll give it a shot again from the top. Thanks!


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Thanks for the tips! I've installed a couple on other VWs, and it's never been easy to reach the lower sensor. I'll give it a shot again from the top. Thanks!


Once I removed that intake pipe it was relatively easy to reach and install. You shouldn't have any problems. Good luck!!


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

lacr2000 said:


> Once I removed that intake pipe it was relatively easy to reach and install. You shouldn't have any problems. Good luck!!


Yep, it was easier to access than I expected. Wife is happy with the extra pep, and although it's still not a rocket ship, it pulls like it should at full throttle now. 

We have 93 octane here, and I may throw in 3 gallons of E85 with 8 gallons of 93 (basically an E30 blend and provides 95 octane) and flip the switches to 100 octane to see how that feels. I've read a number of folks just using the 100 octane switch on 93 octane, but I'd feel a bit better with an E30 blend.


----------



## lacr2000 (May 13, 2009)

Dan00Hawk said:


> Yep, it was easier to access than I expected. Wife is happy with the extra pep, and although it's still not a rocket ship, it pulls like it should at full throttle now.
> 
> We have 93 octane here, and I may throw in 3 gallons of E85 with 8 gallons of 93 (basically an E30 blend and provides 95 octane) and flip the switches to 100 octane to see how that feels. I've read a number of folks just using the 100 octane switch on 93 octane, but I'd feel a bit better with an E30 blend.


Interesting. Once you do that let us know how much of a difference it makes. 👍😁


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

So we've been using it at the 100 octane setting with straight 93 octane, and it's been great for the car for the past 7 months. Easy to spin the tires in 1st before traction control kicks in. Great extra punch for passing, and just all around more fun to drive at full throttle. Definitely recommend as an easy plug-n-play setup that wouldn't void your warranty like a full tune.

It only took me about 15 minutes to remove it as we just traded our Beetle in on a new ID.4. So removing it for trips to the dealer would be easy enough as well.

Of course now, I'll be looking to sell it as it obviously won't work on the ID.4. LOL

So if anyone is interested, let me know here or through PM. I'll also be making a classifieds listing for it. Also works on the MK7/7.5 GTI.


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

For sale now. $220 plus shipping.
Neuspeed 64.10.15
Works on all 2.0t Beetles. Not for 1.8 or 2.5.


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

"All" 2.0T? Or just the EA888 GEN3's? 

(Mainly curious...)


----------



## Dan00Hawk (Jun 22, 2013)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> "All" 2.0T? Or just the EA888 GEN3's?
> 
> (Mainly curious...)





ThatBlueBeetle said:


> "All" 2.0T? Or just the EA888 GEN3's?
> 
> (Mainly curious...)


The instructions and Neuspeeds website indicate all 2.0 TSI Gen 3 Beetles 210 hp and the 2018, 2019 2.0 tsi Beetles with 174 hp. Also the 2.0 MK7 and MK7.5 GTI, and 2.0 MK6 GLI, and 2.0 MK7 GLI among other vehicles in the VAG with the 2.0t.

The 2014-2017 1.8 Beetles would use 64.10.14. I used one of those on our 2017 and it worked just as well.

Full list from their website:


----------

